# Visualisierung von ASI Bus



## Daniel B (1 September 2003)

Gibt es eine vernünftige Visualisierung für ASI Bus ? 
Bräuchte da was für eine Bandstrecke ?
Oder bevorzugt ihr Profibus ?


----------



## Markus (3 September 2003)

ob asi oder profibus sinnvoller ist hängt von der applikation ab...

zu kommunikation der einzelnen bandsegmente und stationen ist profibus auf jeden fall sinnvoll...

auf der sensor/aktor ebene bietet sich der eigentlich dafür entwickelte asi-bus an (AktorSensorInterface) wobei es auch sensorboxen mit dp-schnittstelle gibt...

ich persöhnlich bevorzuge profibus, der ist schneller (buszyklus bei endschaltern), keine lästige adressierung mit diesem gerät (wenn man es im fehlerfall an weihnachten braucht ist eh der akku leer), profibus kann mehr teilnehmer und ist überhaupt cooler...   


was meinste mit visualisierung für&n bus?
den datenverkehr?
die ganze bandanlage?


----------



## Daniel B (3 September 2003)

Hab da ne komplette Bandstrecke mit ca 100m, und die wird in ASI ausgeführt ,dazu hätte ich gerne eine vernünftige Visualisierug also kein OP7


----------



## B72 (3 September 2003)

Hallo,

Als Visualisierungs-Tool würde sich in deinem Fall evtl. CIMPLICITY HMI von GE Fanuc anbieten. CIMPLICITY kommuniziert nicht nur ausgezeichnet mit den GE Fanuc Steuerungen sondern auch mit Fremdgeräten, wie z.B. den Siemens Steuerungen.

Der ASI-Bus ist eine kostengünstige Alternative zum Profibus und erlaubt den direkten Anschluss von Sensorik sowie eine einfache Ansteuerung von Pneumatik-Modulen. Mit dem ASI-Bus können allerdings nur kleine Datenmengen transportiert werden. Wenn mehr gefordert wird, dann -> PROFIBUS

Link zu GE Fanuc / Climpicity HMI: http://www.gefanuc.ch/de/3/34_de.asp

Du suchst doch etwas gescheites oder ?

B72


----------

